# Sram Bb30?



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Anybody know when Sram will be releasing its '09 BB30 bottom bracket/crankset? Thanks.


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

what new frames are accepting the new 90mm BB now? (besides the Trek Madone)


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

I know several Cannondale frames come stock with BB30 capability.


----------



## AH1 (May 26, 2008)

Then a bearing set and a SRAM crank would work. The SRAM cranks that fit the Madone are not different from any other SRAM cranks. It's just a standard that may be adopted, or a trend that may or may not be around any longer then other tech.


----------

